# Working at home



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My next job was delayed a few days and the wife got to thinking that she doesnt like me doing nothing, so she kindly thought up a project for me. I built this car port 20 years ago so now I get to put a ceiling in it. I had some board at home so I used the Rebate Mate and ran a join down through the middle. One reason that I got talked into it so easily was I thought that it was a good opportunity to try out Fibafuse, that way I can see how it goes long term.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks great gaz, Jswain has hooked me up with a rebate mate to try, Im looking forward to it.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks good, that board will get as hot as hell under that tin roof, be interesting to see how it copes.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> That looks great gaz, Jswain has hooked me up with a rebate mate to try, Im looking forward to it.


That is excellent Caz. One tip I can give you. See that bit of steel under the sheet? It holds the sheet flat when you cut the rebate. Very important or the paper can crinkle up live a potato chip. Next time you see a pile of sheet have a look how it is not flat, it is bowed up to the edges.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stopper said:


> Looks good, that board will get as hot as hell under that tin roof, be interesting to see how it copes.



Yes sure will. I thought that it would be the ultimate test for Fuse.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Yes sure will. I thought that it would be the ultimate test for Fuse.


Fibafuse isn't affected by moisture so you won't get the dreaded tape lines, you won't get a more heat stressed situation under there, you could try a small section of papertape to compare how the different tapes handle it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so does it matter if it rains?







some good oil paint maybe


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It wont get wet under there Joe, or at least it hasn't for the last twenty years.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuse can fail, I have had a couple of 6m sheet butt joins on a wall rupture, They were not back blocked very well though so thats why it happened, I have double taped with fuse before on a suspect seam, Or fuse then paper i should say, If it fails gaz then straight flex tuff tape would be the next try.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> It wont get wet under there Joe, or at least it hasn't for the last twenty years.


cool

never did anything like that before


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Fuse can fail, I have had a couple of 6m sheet butt joins on a wall rupture, They were not back blocked very well though so thats why it happened, I have double taped with fuse before on a suspect seam, Or fuse then paper i should say, If it fails gaz then straight flex tuff tape would be the next try.


If 6 meter long sheets want to move and crack a little bit of paper or fibreglass won't hold it, even if it was a continuous 12 meter long sheet it would give somewhere. Thais why they have control joints, not that any body bothers using them, think I've only been on one site that had a control joint


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> If 6 meter long sheets want to move and crack a little bit of paper or fibreglass won't hold it, even if it was a continuous 12 meter long sheet it would give somewhere. Thais why they have control joints, not that any body bothers using them, think I've only been on one site that had a control joint


Yup, Thats right stopper, Some of those invisa backs would have been real handy at the time, I cut some board out and re set the seam, It didnt play up again, That i know of anyway.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a butt crack on me on a very long wall, they'd back blocked it with drywall, bowed it in etc but they'd used glue and not mud.
So I think what happened was, as the glue dried and shrunk it pulled the joint OUT, (flattened it if you know what I mean) which made the compound over my paper tape crack, the tape underneath was fine. The builder was looking at me through narrow eyes as if it was my fault... It was his own home and he entered it in the house of the year so I guess a dirty great crack down the middle of his wall gave him a a bit of a fright


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

yep no one want a butt crack on there wall.:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> I had a butt crack on me on a very long wall, they'd back blocked it with drywall, bowed it in etc but they'd used glue and not mud.
> So I think what happened was, as the glue dried and shrunk it pulled the joint OUT, (flattened it if you know what I mean) which made the compound over my paper tape crack, the tape underneath was fine. The builder was looking at me through narrow eyes as if it was my fault... It was his own home and he entered it in the house of the year so I guess a dirty great crack down the middle of his wall gave him a a bit of a fright


Yup, I always tell them only use cove glue and never builders glue for back blocking, cove glue and drywall become one.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yup, I always tell them only use cove glue and never builders glue for back blocking, cove glue and drywall become one.


But they just dont get it do they, I was at a house getting lined out a few weeks back, By young builders, One was just qualified, The three others had several years experance, Again, A talk on how to back block correctly, They did a big raked ceiling and just stopped the butt ends the on the rondo steel batten and cut the sheet lenghts to suit, Some other butts were done but i didnt see how, They asked can we use Wall board glue for backblocking, I said no and tryed to explain why, The qualified one said but thats what we used at polytech, (This is a year long course on building under teachers who were builders for years, They build a house, I did this course) So thats what they teach, F ing hopeless isnt it, Back blocking is just something thats always going to be a question mark, Or then they go get standard 90min hotmud instead of covebond, Very very rarely have i ever had a job with properly done backblocked butts, Its just not catching on.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We use this. It lasts for two hours and sets like rock.:yes:

http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-produ...-adhesives/gyprock™-back-blocking-cement.aspx


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> But they just dont get it do they, I was at a house getting lined out a few weeks back, By young builders, One was just qualified, The three others had several years experance, Again, A talk on how to back block correctly, They did a big raked ceiling and just stopped the butt ends the on the rondo steel batten and cut the sheet lenghts to suit, Some other butts were done but i didnt see how, They asked can we use Wall board glue for backblocking, I said no and tryed to explain why, The qualified one said but thats what we used at polytech, (This is a year long course on building under teachers who were builders for years, They build a house, I did this course) So thats what they teach, F ing hopeless isnt it, Back blocking is just something thats always going to be a question mark, Or then they go get standard 90min hotmud instead of covebond, Very very rarely have i ever had a job with properly done backblocked butts, Its just not catching on.


I tell them I prefer to see the butt back blocked rather than scewed to a timber batten that can shrink and stress the join....most of them don't listen.
On one of the big houses I did recently they used timber battens, screwed the butts to the timber, and they didn't back block the tapers on the large ceilings, he said "thats the way we've always done it", I'll almost guarantee in 6 months time I'll be explaining to the owner why it peaked and popped.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I got to play painter today. I gave it one coat of undercoat / sealer. Then so far one coat of an exterior grade low sheen paint. One more coat to go over the weekend. Sanded between coats.:yes:
I suck at painting.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

There is a lot of talk on here about fuse of late so I thought that I would bring this thread back to life. It has been about five months since this was done with fuse and so far no signs of cracking. It has had temp ranges from 0c through to 40c, and so far so good.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats pretty good. How much rain do you get


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Average rain fall is around 750mm (about 29.5 inches). But unless the wind is really blowing the ceiling does not get wet.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya it gets really humid around here so that makes mudding hard some times


----------

